# [ER] Jules Desjardin 2.68 pyraminx avg



## imvelox (Dec 7, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=733&cat=11&rnd=2


wat :confused:


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 7, 2014)

WOW! Amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2014)

Woah, well done!


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 7, 2014)

Deep breaths...deep breaths...

but seriously wow nice. Moyu pyraminx seems to be helping people a lot, Jules and Yohei have both smashed their PBs.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2014)

Congratulations to Jules for finally claiming a european record!



XTowncuber said:


> Deep breaths...deep breaths...
> 
> but seriously wow nice. Moyu pyraminx seems to be helping people a lot, Jules and Yohei have both smashed their PBs.



Pretty sure Yohei still uses Edison


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

He got his third sub-2 single as well.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 7, 2014)

nice!!!


----------



## irontwig (Dec 7, 2014)

Who else thought that it was waffo for a second?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 7, 2014)

wat? Oscar hasn't even got ER now?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> wat? Oscar hasn't even got ER now?



Well, he does for single. 

Yohei uses an Edison? Aren't those things just QJ mechanism type?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Well, he does for single.
> 
> Yohei uses an Edison? Aren't those things just QJ mechanism type?



Everyone knows non-cubers only care about singles anyway  

I can't say for sure that he still uses Edison, but I doubt he changed given Bell refered to his Edison the other day. Edison is an old-school type pyraminx that only turns well in the hands of Oka (no seriously, you should try his Edison, it's ridiculously good!). An Edison feels nothing like a QJ. It's very popresistant AND turnresistant... it requires heavy beating, some hammering and some luck to ensure that no screws/cores will break during the procedures.

But Yeah, I'm soon getting the Moyu  Hopefully I can have another official sub 3 average, they seem way more stable than my ShengShou from what I have seen at competitions.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 8, 2014)

Oka's Edison at 2011 world's was soooo amazing, but that was compared to QJs/Mefferts. I think ShenShou is better, and likely MoYu though I haven't tried it.

Congrats Jules. World Champion from 2011, World Record in 2015?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 8, 2014)

Apparently there's no video of the full average, but at least the 1.96 single has been taken.

(Jules is in the back, and shows up only after 10 seconds or so. The cuber in front is Clément Cherblanc)






edit: How can I embed a video now ? The usual way doesn't seem to work anymore...


----------



## Julian (Dec 8, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Apparently there's no video of the full average, but at least the 1.96 single has been taken.
> 
> (Jules is in the back, and shows up only after 10 seconds or so. The cuber in front is Clément Cherblanc)
> 
> ...


Try [video] or [youtube]?

Also, I guess those were noise cancelling earbuds Jules was using?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 8, 2014)

[youtube] is what I call the usual way, and it doesn't work.

Edit: seems to work now. No idea of what happened.


----------



## bell (Dec 8, 2014)

Oka use moyu with 3avg in AC now.
I have many moyu pyraminx now,but I still don't want to change pyraminx.dont ask me why.


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 8, 2014)

How am I supposed to move up in the ranks if everyone else is getting faster? GJ anyway, even though it makes me mad.



bell said:


> I have many moyu pyraminx now,but I still don't want to change pyraminx.dont ask me why.



me too, I think my modded shengshou is faster.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 8, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Apparently there's no video of the full average, but at least the 1.96 single has been taken.
> 
> (Jules is in the back, and shows up only after 10 seconds or so. The cuber in front is Clément Cherblanc)
> 
> ...



i have to say that this should be a dnf cuz he is (probably) listening to music....


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> i have to say that this should be a dnf cuz he is (probably) listening to music....



you can see the headphones hanging loosely, and when he takes them off they don't fall off the table because of the weight of something attached to them, but insted they just dangle freely. Clearly they're unplugged.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 8, 2014)

Username said:


> you can see the headphones hanging loosely, and when he takes them off they don't fall off the table because of the weight of something attached to them, but insted they just dangle freely. Clearly they're unplugged.



How do you explain a white headphone plugged in a phone with the same colour?


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> How do you explain a white headphone plugged in a phone with the same colour?





Username said:


> *you can see the headphones hanging loosely*, and when he takes them off *they don't fall off the table because of the weight of something attached to them*, but insted *they just dangle freely*. Clearly they're unplugged.



Next time read posts completely before arguing against them


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Congratulations to Jules for finally claiming a european record!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Yohei still uses Edison



Odder what are you doing?!?! Y u no record?


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 11, 2014)

You can clearly see him unplugging the headphones at :23, the jack goes underneath the cube cover...

Congrats again on the record


----------

